# Best kind of seed



## Big joe (Feb 4, 2012)

I live in the high desert of new Mexico (around santa fe) and planning on starting to grow my own alfalfa I am un sure of what is the best seed to plant as well as what is the best cover crop to grow. My dad planted our property years and years ago and it has laid unused for around 15 years. I have asked him what seeds he was using but with his old age he has forgotten names and amounts of seeds we have around 80 acres that are flood irrigated any and all help is greatly appreciated


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

They grow a lot of hay in the desert of south western Arizona. Several big farms are around Welton and Yuma area. I bet they would share some information if you looked them up. Also your county ag department should be able to help with seed selection.
They grow some beautiful hay out there and seem to cut hay almost year round.
Hope this helps and good luck

CW


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

hi bigjoe, i am a grower just to the northeast of santa fe, east of clayton .Are you going for a spring seeding or fall ? I use oats sometimes for a cover crop and there are times I just plant in late august without a cover crop, but I run center pivots so I can water the alfalfa up better .To save some money on seed I have been using a seed out-fit called tug-of-war seeds, they offer a few differnt types of alfalfa, at a reasonable price, cheap compared to the big names out there.I have has that seed planted for the lasy few years and just planted another circle last fall , it has been a small stem and decent yeilder.I fly on my seed and put out 22 to 25 pounds per acre, thats where the small stem comes from is a heavy seeding rate . If I can help you with anything just email me or leave a pm here , I get up to play with the buffalo tribe sometimes north of santa fe, maybe we will run into each other ? watch out on your seed , some of the seed companies are charging way too much for the seed, high price dont always make it better, good luck and hope to meet you someday. Jeff


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Here you go. From New Mexico State University. Looks like really good information. Good maps and elevation data.

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNHhW6-NWov-qqpsRDXD6VGccqK1GQ


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The "best kind of seed" is the kind that is sown in fertile soil....producing a crop that yields many times that which was sown...he who has ears let him hear. (The parable of the sower.)

Regards, Mike


----------



## jenkinsfarmsinc (Dec 8, 2011)

Here is the website of the seed I am planting this year. I have heard lots of good things about it here in Southeast Colorado. Give them a call and they should be able to point you in the right direction. Good luck!

Sharp Bros. Seed Company: Native Grasses and Wildflowers


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Big joe said:


> I live in the high desert of new Mexico (around santa fe) and planning on starting to grow my own alfalfa I am un sure of what is the best seed to plant as well as what is the best cover crop to grow. My dad planted our property years and years ago and it has laid unused for around 15 years. I have asked him what seeds he was using but with his old age he has forgotten names and amounts of seeds we have around 80 acres that are flood irrigated any and all help is greatly appreciated


I went to Santa Fe and on to Arizona to visit relatives from here in N. Texas a few years ago and noticed what looked to be Bahia growing all over the place, especially on the highway right of ways. We have some here and it makes good grazing and some friends bale it for hay. Is that a state policy to use it, or is it just wild and rampart out there?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

I see the Tug of war seeds website and would like to try some this year but I am not sure how to order it. I don't see any phone or any place on their website to order it. 
How can I get some seed.. ?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have planted their seed the last 3 years. Just get their phone number off the web site and give them a call. They are accommodating folks to deal with and they have good seed.


----------

